# 2019 Pogre's Miniatures and Models - Printable Scenery Winterdale Water Mill



## pogre (Jan 4, 2019)

Last year I chronicled all of the models I completed. You can find that thread here:
2018 Pogre's miniature and model thread.

Although this forum area gets a lot less traffic than it did in the old days - I still prefer it to other types of social media and it served as good motivation for me to keep painting every night.

I did 151 models in 2018, which is very good output for me. I would like to beat that number, but I also want to up my level of painting.

I will continue to throw out the dungeon monsters and rank and file troops, and for me, I am shooting for high tabletop quality for most of those. I also want to do a half-dozen models this year at a very high level - back towards my competition level painting of a few years ago.

Here we go!

Drow Priestess - old Avatars of War Figure




Reaper Bones Carrion Crawler:



A couple of Reaper Bones Barlguras:



Figures completed in 2019: 4


----------



## pogre (Jan 14, 2019)

*Drow with crossbow*

A little light on the painting this week. Mostly because we have been playing so many games - so that is a good reason!

An old Citadel Dark Elf (Drow) with a crossbow:




Models completed in 2019: 5.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 14, 2019)

My goal is to paint half as many guys as you do this year.  I expect to fall short though.


----------



## pogre (Jan 23, 2019)

*Dungeon Decor and Drow*

First up a wall made of Hirst Arts with some decor attached.


Integration of the dungeon wall into a dungeon room:


A trio of drow. The first couple are old Games Workshop Dark Elves repeating crossbow crew. I love their gigantic blades!





The last Drow is a newer plastic Games Workshop Dark Elf.



The Drow actually look a lot better in person. Probably should have done some color correction.

Models completed in 2019: 9.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 24, 2019)

love your drow.


----------



## Imaculata (Jan 29, 2019)

Love the dungeon terrain. I wish I had more of it myself, especially mini-furniture.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jan 29, 2019)

I have some of the Dungeonstone stuff, which is just hirst arts molded stuff, and need to order some more to make larger dungeons.


----------



## pogre (Feb 1, 2019)

*A Bunch More Dungeon Stuff*

First up is a dungeon I build for a convention game I run. It is a reverse dungeon where each player is a Dungeon Lord hiring monster minions to try and control as many rooms as possible. Naturally, pesky adventuring parties come down and cause trouble from time-to-time. This picture is from this past weekend at Winter War.


The next piece was a bit of an experiment for me with the green marble/jade columns. I think it looks alright - adds a splash of color to the dungeon.



Next up is a very minor spoiler for Dungeon of the Mad Mage. It is mostly Hirst Arts, but I sculpted the mad mage head fountain spout:



Finally, a dungeon room with the new walls, some old Dwarven Forge, and some newer Dwarvenite pieces:


Models completed in 2019: 11


----------



## pogre (Feb 14, 2019)

*Xorn, Slaad, more Drow, a Spiritual Hammer, and a broken wall*

A bit of a delay since last post. I have been mostly working on terrain.

First up a pair of Xorn from Wizkids:


Next a Death Slaad and a Gray Slaad also from Wizkids:


A drow elite -  not quite sure why the golds are so bright in photos:



A spiritual hammer a friend of mine 3d printed for me:


A section of dungeon wall caving down. I'm using it for a place where a creature has burrowed into a finished area of the dungeon.


Miniatures completed in 2019: 18


----------



## pogre (Feb 28, 2019)

*Manticores, Knights, and Spirit Weapons*

Black Tree Designs old school Manticore:




Black Tree Designs Knight One:



Black Tree Designs Knight Two:



Spiritual Weapons 3d printed by a friend of mine:



Miniatures completed in 2019: 23


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Feb 28, 2019)

I like the effect on the wings, is any of that sculpt texture, or all paint?

Really nice details on the knights as well!


----------



## pogre (Feb 28, 2019)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> I like the effect on the wings, is any of that sculpt texture, or all paint?
> 
> Really nice details on the knights as well!




Thank you. The painting on the wings was inspired by the texture in the sculpt. I basically painted the individual ridges that were present and added a few to maintain the pattern.

The blues on the knights look really chalky in these photos, but look much better in person.


----------



## pogre (Mar 20, 2019)

*The Flower Sorceress*

This is a miniature from Dark Sword Miniatures called Female Mage with Staff. I call it the Flower Sorceress:







Miniatures completed in 2019: 24


----------



## pogre (Apr 4, 2019)

*Brunhilde Von Koningsmark & the Knight of Flowers*

Raging Heroes Brunhilde Von Koningsmark





The Knight of Flowers - another Black Tree Designs miniature



Miniatures completed in 2019: 26


----------



## blargney the second (Apr 19, 2019)

Nice stuff, pogre!


----------



## EthanSental (Apr 30, 2019)

Every time I check in, I’m amazed at the quality and stokes the fires to get back to painting myself!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (May 1, 2019)

Amazing!


----------



## pogre (May 4, 2019)

Thank you for all of the kind words.

First up is a frankenstein of a monster necessitated by the demands of running the Dungeon of the Mad Mage. The torso is an old Games Workshop Chaos Reaver, the body is a Reaper giant scorpion, and they are joined with a fair amount of green stuff.




Next up are a couple more knights from Black Tree Designs.







Models Completed in 2019: 29


----------



## pogre (May 18, 2019)

*Three More Black Tree Design Knights*

Making progress on getting through these knights:







Models Completed in 2019: 32


----------



## pogre (Jun 5, 2019)

*2 Knights and a Death Dog*

2 Black Tree Design Knights and a Reaper Death Dog








Models Completed in 2019: 35


----------



## pogre (Jun 15, 2019)

*Chimera and three Bullywugs*

First up is a Chimera from Reaper:





Next up are 3 Bullywugs a friend 3d printed for me:





Models Completed in 2019: 39


----------



## Kris (Jun 17, 2019)

Those are some great 3D prints. They painted up really nice.

I keep saying I need to get into 3D printing, but I have neither the space nor the money at the moment


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 17, 2019)

As always, great work!

So are you in for the new DF kickstarter?   Seems a bit expensive compared to the amount of stuff you get, very effects laden though.


----------



## pogre (Jun 18, 2019)

Flexor the Mighty! said:


> As always, great work!
> 
> So are you in for the new DF kickstarter?   Seems a bit expensive compared to the amount of stuff you get, very effects laden though.




Yeah... dangit - cannot resist. Not going overboard, at least compared to the Dungeons of Doom KS - probably just picking up individual pieces.


----------



## pogre (Jun 18, 2019)

Kris said:


> Those are some great 3D prints. They painted up really nice.
> 
> I keep saying I need to get into 3D printing, but I have neither the space nor the money at the moment



Just get your friends to 3D print them for you! Lot shorter learning curve  

I have two players in my group with 3D printers. They just print stuff to see how I will paint it up. Plus, they get to see it used in the campaign of course.

The Bullywugs were done on a liquid resin printer.


----------



## pogre (Jun 20, 2019)

First up is a Black Tree Design Sorceress on a mount:


Next is a couple of shots of a strange sea creature that is a Reaper Bone. I decided to use this as a test figure for the new Games Workshop contrast paints line. I first spray primed the Bone with Dupli-Color Sandable Primer white auto primer. Then the bottom of the miniature is coated with contrast Leviadon Blue, the upper torso was painted with Ork Flesh, and the fin was painted with Iyanden Yellow.




Finally, I cranked out a bunch of old GW orcs. I used the Ork Flesh Contrast paint for the flesh.



My initial impressions of the new contrast paints are that I like the lighter colors better. The Blue acts much like a conventional ink, the green had some nice effects, but the yellow was really outstanding. 

I don't see these new paints as replacing my Vallejo or Scale 75, but they are a great tool for speed painting. The yellow is really outstanding and I could see using it on even miniatures I am conventionally painting. I would rank these paints a step above dipping and would not hesitate to use them on board game figures or other pieces I want to paint quickly.

Models Completed in 2019: 45


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jun 20, 2019)

I have had mixed results with the contrasts paints but some are quite nice and I think the orc flesh one will let me finally knock out those 40+ orcs I have left over from the WFB boxed set I bought back in the 00's.  I wonder if I can use only contrasts and bang out that entire lot in one weekend?  Pricey though. 

I'm going to try to paint some Ultramarines with the ultramarine blue and see how it goes. 

Sweet orcs!


----------



## pogre (Jun 21, 2019)

*3D Printed Barbarian Throne*

A friend of mine 3D printed this terrain piece for me. It is a barbarian throne made of bones. This piece is about five and one half inches across.



Models Completed in 2019: 46


----------



## Kris (Jun 22, 2019)

Good to see you trying out the new contrast paints (as I'm thinking of picking up a couple myself).


----------



## pogre (Jun 28, 2019)

*Mounted Wizard and Elven Ranger*

Finally, the last of the Black Tree Design mounted figures - a wizard on mount:





An Elven Ranger that everything went wrong on. I repainted the base colors and said the heck with it - I'm calling it done.


Models Completed in 2019: 48


----------



## Imaculata (Jun 29, 2019)

That barbarian throne is beautiful. I wish had something similar for my cannibals.


----------



## pogre (Jul 3, 2019)

*Slaad and New Dungeon Pieces*

Painted a couple of more Slaad. I intentionally painted the death slaad deep blue to allow it to be used as a blue slaad.


The next pair of models are special dungeon pieces I made for a small convention here in a couple of weeks.


This one is a bizarre chaos gate for an A.L. module I am running at the convention.



Models Completed in 2019: 52


----------



## pogre (Jul 11, 2019)

*The Orc Slayer, a Cage, & chains*

The first miniature up is a Games Workshop mercenary follower of Sigmar who has just slain an orc. It is an old finecast model, which thankfully GW does not use much anymore.




The next three models are Wizkids dungeon decor I cranked out.


Models Completed in 2019: 56


----------



## Imaculata (Jul 11, 2019)

I should still try to get my hands on some of those Wizkids dungeon traps. They are perfect for D&D, and I already have several of the other dungeon-deco sets.


----------



## pogre (Jul 23, 2019)

*Tabaxi Ranger, Rat Catcher, Knight, & Rock and Roll Mindflayer*

First up is a Tabaxi Ranger. This actually an old Alkemy model from their skirmish game from a few years ago.



Next is a Rat Catcher from Other World miniatures. A necessity for every WFRP campaign!



Third figure is a foot knight from Black Tree Design.


The final model is a Dad brag. My son took a Reaper bone Tiefling, cut the head and tail off, and sculpted a mindflayer head. The rock and roll Mindflayer!


Models Completed in 2019: 59


----------



## pogre (Jul 28, 2019)

*Vermin*

Was looking through some of my unpainted miniatures and came across an old GW swarms box. Decided to paint up the critters as individuals for D&D. It was missing one rat - I think I used it for a sewer project back in the 2000s.


Models Completed in 2019: 78


----------



## sam585 (Aug 2, 2019)

Super cool stuff, I like how your Xorn turned out, not the easiest model to paint up!


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 19, 2019)

78 models...you are a painting machine!


----------



## pogre (Aug 20, 2019)

I painted up a couple of the GaleForce 9 figures for the Mad Mage's dungeon. First up is Captain N'gathrod a rogue mindflayer captain of the Scavenger.





Next up is the man himself -the Mad Mage Halaster:





Finally, a female warrior from the Frostgrave Soldiers II by Northstar Miniatures:





81 Models painted in 2019.


----------



## pogre (Nov 7, 2019)

I know I have not posted here for a few weeks, but I have been busy painting. First up, a friend of mine was in a bind and needed a lot of soldiers for a convention game he is running. He just wanted the miniatures painted to a tabletop standard and specifically asked for no basing. They're not beautiful but they are done!





Next up is a Sobecki crocodile hero I picked up from the WarGods booth at GenCon. I have a bunch more of these guys to paint.









Some treasure markers I picked up from GenCon:





Models painted in 2019: 156


----------



## Olaf the Stout (Nov 12, 2019)

Nice work as always Pogre. I look forward to seeing more.


----------



## pogre (Nov 17, 2019)

First up is a Kuo Toa Priest by Reaper that I painted up for this week's D&D game.










Next is another Sebecki Crocodile warrior from Gods of Aegyptus.









The next "miniature" is a little unusual - it is the Hellraiser puzzle box. I had a friend 3d print it for me. I have plans for an epic adventure to use it as a prop. It's a fun little piece that comes apart and ha hidden compartment in the middle.





Finally, a piece I made out of Hirst Arts and some green stuff to compliment my Dwarven Forge cavern pieces.





Models completed in 2019: 160


----------



## pogre (Dec 4, 2019)

First up is my $1000 tree!




An explanation of the $1000 tree: My wife gave me an early Christmas present - a 3D printer. The tree is from a file from printable scenery. It's the first thing I have printed and painted.

Next up is a Glabrezu Reaper Bones figure - it's a big figure and hard to get a decent picture.









Models completed in 2019: 162


----------



## Nebulous (Dec 4, 2019)

What model is your $1000 printer?  Actually, tell me everything.  How much is the plastics, how long did it take to build/print, how difficult was it to set up, etc.  I kinda want a 3D printer to build terrain and such, I want my games to head more 3 dimensional.  But I don't know if it is worth the price.


----------



## pogre (Dec 4, 2019)

Nebulous said:


> What model is your $1000 printer?  Actually, tell me everything.  How much is the plastics, how long did it take to build/print, how difficult was it to set up, etc.  I kinda want a 3D printer to build terrain and such, I want my games to head more 3 dimensional.  But I don't know if it is worth the price.



Sindoh 3DWOX DP200 3D Printer
On sale at Amazon for $839.00.

Positives
===========
I am not looking for a new hobby. I want a printer that is reliable and easy. This printer is both. I was printing very quickly after taking it out of the box. I have printed for several dozen hours on it with no issues. I have a friend who has this printer and has used it for seven months with no printing errors at all. My wife bought it on his recommendation.

The machine is not silent, but is very quiet compared to other filament printers I have heard.

Negatives
===========
It is expensive. You pay a premium for an idiot-proof printer. It is worth it to me - as I said I was not looking to get into the "hobby" of 3D printing. I want a machine that I press a button and a piece of terrain comes out a few hours later.

The plastic is expensive and it is proprietary. You have to use their stuff: Sindoh 3DWOX Refill Filament PLA. It runs $30 per kilogram - roughly 40% more than other filaments available. However, the filament canister has a built in chip that signals when it is near the end. Switching in new reels is a breeze and can even done in the middle of print. The PLA is very solid quality. Again, you pay a premium for an idiot proof system.

I will get around 15 complete trees out of kilogram of PLA.

 Like all filament printers it is not a great choice for smaller miniatures, I am very satisfied with my prints and the prints my friend has made using his Sindoh for terrain.

It takes a while to print things. The trunk for that tree took about 4 hours to print. It does have a large print bed that you can set-up to print multiple items. For example my printer is currently printing several tree canopies right now - it is a 23-hour print. Due to the reliability of the printer I have been able to set up big print jobs and basically ignore the printer until they are finished.

============================================================

When people see me running games, particularly at conventions and they see all of my terrain - stuff from Dwarven Forge, created from Hirst Arts, Miniature Building Authority, Sculpted foam and card, etc. - they often ask for advice on how to get started and how much. First thing I say is I have been doing this for 35 years and I have no idea how much money I have spent. Second, if I were starting today I would go with a 3d printer - and that was before I owned one.

FINAL THOUGHTS: If you are willing to invest more time and embark on a learning curve you can get into 3D printing far cheaper than I have. A lot of public libraries have 3D printers you can try, Having a friend who was deeply into 3D printing has been an invaluable resource for me.


----------



## Nebulous (Dec 4, 2019)

Thanks so much.  I think I'm kinda lazy and if the printer caused me problems or too much hassle then I would get disinterested, so having one mostly problem free is great.  Yeah, that's pretty expensive though. How does it do with say a Medium size miniature, or is best with Large- Huge + ?


----------



## Nebulous (Dec 4, 2019)

I have a very small amount of 3D terrain so far.  But then I think of how much $1000+ could buy me immediately.  I mean, without a 3D printer.  But it can't buy me custom monsters, and that's something I would love to do.


----------



## pogre (Dec 4, 2019)

Nebulous said:


> I have a very small amount of 3D terrain so far.  But then I think of how much $1000+ could buy me immediately.  I mean, without a 3D printer.  But it can't buy me custom monsters, and that's something I would love to do.



I would not want to even attempt to do anything but huge monsters. The quality is just not there. It's great for terrain, not so great for monsters. I agree it is expensive.


----------



## pogre (Dec 11, 2019)

My collection of trees I have printed thus far. There are 10 trees pictured. Combined with my railroad trees I can make a fairly dense forest in a 4' x 4' area. They are sufficient for a smaller wood. Running some experiments with my 3d printer - I'll let you know how they turn out - good or bad.













Models completed in 2019: 171


----------



## pogre (Dec 16, 2019)

I promised to share some of my experiences - successes and failures - with my 3D printer. I grabbed a free owlbear stl file from The Lost Adventures kickstarter by Manuel Boria. I have been spoiled by the stl files I have used thus far and not used supports. The result was a failed print. I hope you can see it in this photo - the beak did not fully form:





Then I printed it with supports and it turned out pretty decent. I did a speed paint on the figure:









It isn't fantastic and my speed paint is pretty mediocre. However, I did learn if I want to print a larger monster with texture I can use the printer to make a very acceptable tabletop monster.

Models completed in 2019: 172


----------



## pogre (Dec 21, 2019)

This may be my last model post of 2019. My next model is pretty big and is taking forever. This one is pretty cool though - it is a watermill from printable scenery that I printed and painted.





















Here are some interior shots. First up is the top level:





Here is the main level:





It even has working doors!





Models completed in 2019: 173


----------



## dogoftheunderworld (Dec 21, 2019)

You are really getting some good use out of that printer.   I'm starting to feel like I did when Hirst Arts molds first came out...  I want.. need... must have.. this new thing.. I promise that I will have time do it all!

[secretly knows that I won't have time to do it all    ]


----------



## pogre (Dec 21, 2019)

dogoftheunderworld said:


> You are really getting some good use out of that printer.   I'm starting to feel like I did when Hirst Arts molds first came out...  I want.. need... must have.. this new thing.. I promise that I will have time do it all!
> 
> [secretly knows that I won't have time to do it all    ]



Hah! You have much more self-discipline than I do!


----------



## Nebulous (Dec 23, 2019)

I want all that stufff.    But I'm too lazy to do it myself, I just want to be rich and buy it all and have it.  

so how much SPACE does it take up to store all of these minis?  They're delicate and need plenty of shelf space right? Do you have pics of them where you keep them all?


----------



## pogre (Dec 25, 2019)

Nebulous said:


> I want all that stufff.    But I'm too lazy to do it myself, I just want to be rich and buy it all and have it.
> 
> so how much SPACE does it take up to store all of these minis?  They're delicate and need plenty of shelf space right? Do you have pics of them where you keep them all?



Here's a post from 20 months ago or so. I have even less space now...
2018 Pogre's Miniatures and Models - A BIG finish to the year with The Wizard's Tower!


----------



## Nebulous (Dec 25, 2019)

pogre said:


> Here's a post from 20 months ago or so. I have even less space now...
> 2018 Pogre's Miniatures and Models - A BIG finish to the year with The Wizard's Tower!



awesome.


----------

